# Help with La Traviata lyrics



## All Music (May 12, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm working on a project and was wondering if anyone can tell me what part of La Traviata this is from and the lyrics?






I've looked through the libretto and couldn't find it.

Thanks so much!

AM


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

It's to short, try a longer piece


----------



## All Music (May 12, 2016)

That's all I have to work with. Can anyone identify any part the lyrics?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

It sounds more like: O sole Mio


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

All Music said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm working on a project and was wondering if anyone can tell me what part of La Traviata this is from and the lyrics?
> 
> ...


Why do you think it is from Traviata?


----------



## All Music (May 12, 2016)

I'm beginning to think it's not. The speaker says prior to singing that:

Now, I sing La Traviata.

That clip is from season 2 episode 12 of Mystery Science Theater 3000. I am currently captioning the series and I do karaoke songs that are sung in the episodes. I list the songs being sung as well under the karaoke'd lyrics The guy who plays the robot who sings that is a big classical music person and there are tons of classical music references in this show (in case you're unfamiliar with it.)

Here's an example of what I do:






I am a completest, so I try to figure out all the music but sometimes it goes above my knowledge.

For what it's worth, he references Pavarotti prior to singing. It could well be another piece that Pavarotti is known for singing.

Thanks to anyone who can solve this! Plus, you'll end up in the credits.

AM


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Pugg said:


> It sounds more like: *O sole Mio*


At the 1920 Summer Olympics in Antwerp, "'O sole mio" was played when the music to the Italian national anthem could not be found https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/’O_sole_mio (Not that I trust everything on Wiki!)


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I'm pretty sure it's not O Sole Mio. The extract is very short but I'm sure it's in English.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Double post, sorry


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> I'm pretty sure it's not O Sole Mio. The extract is very short but I'm sure it's in English.


If you can even hear that, there is noting wrong with your hearing.
To me it could be anything 

However I am sure that is not from the masterpiece called "*La Traviata*"


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

More context may help; what is the timing in the episode?

The one Seatopian does vaguely look like Luciano Pavarotti - hence the jokes - but they may not have followed through by actually using music from _La traviata_.

UPDATE: It's at 42:45 (well, that includes the tail end of the _Apocalypse Now_ joke). I think Tom Servo sings the excerpt; it is not a recording or anything.

It sounds vaguely like something tragic near the end, but maybe I'm thinking of _La bohème_ (which, honestly, I'd find it hilarious if Tom sang from a different opera Pavarotti famously sang in).


----------



## All Music (May 12, 2016)

Sorry for the late reply.

Yes, mountmccabe, Tom sings it and you're probably right... it probably isn't La Traviata.

Are you a MST fan? Would you care to join the project?

I need help with the musical cues... such as [Glissando Notes Play].

I hope someone can solve this.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I suppose this thread being inactive for nearly three years can be resurrected for a different question, not about lyrics so much as a scene:

Why do we have the gypsy dances in the middle of this opera?

Would it be sacrilege if I were to delete those particular tracks from my MP3 player?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Fritz Kobus said:


> I suppose this thread being inactive for nearly three years can be resurrected for a different question, not about lyrics so much as a scene:
> 
> Why do we have the gypsy dances in the middle of this opera?
> 
> Would it be sacrilege if I were to delete those particular tracks from my MP3 player?


Flora having a party, she thinks this is nice entrainment and to be fair, I like it.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Rogerx said:


> Flora having a party, she thinks this is nice entrainment and to be fair, I like it.


I suppose Verdi liked it too.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Mmmmm... When watching Traviata in the theatre this is one moment where I am bored, here we go, the matador and the bulls etc.
That entertainment is probably needed so that the scene doesn't seem rushed and unnatural (Verdi certainly understood how theatre works). I will have to play it through and skip that bit and see how it works (or doesn't).

N.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

The Conte said:


> Mmmmm... When watching Traviata in the theatre this is one moment where I am bored, here we go, the matador and the bulls etc.
> That entertainment is probably needed so that the scene doesn't seem rushed and unnatural (Verdi certainly understood how theatre works). I will have to play it through and skip that bit and see how it works (or doesn't).
> 
> N.


I feel the same way as I do about some of the mechanicals scenes in Shakespeare's plays. I can see why they are there, but they still usually bore me to tears and I wish we could just get past them and back to the meat of the play.


----------

